# Changing angle while plowing..



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

I did search a few of the forums including this one and could not find what I was looking for.
My rig is a 2002 Jeep TJ 4.0 auto, Blizzak Revo, Western Unimount and blade with joystick control.

I only do my driveway which is a little more than 200' and varying in width from 20' to 50' blacktop.

I was plowing today and along one side of my driveway, I angle right and push over the side, then sweep to the left down at the bottom of the driveway to push over to another dump zone. While turning left and pushing the load, I switch the angle to the left to keep from dumping too much off to my right.. 
Okay well all of that is probably not much good info for you unless I took pictures and posted them.

What my real question is this:

While moving a load of snow, is changing the blade angle excessively hard on the hydraulics, the mount or anything else?

BTW - I had an F150 the previous winters and this Jeep kicks butt on my driveway...

Thanks for your help guys!


----------



## Rusty Silence (Apr 17, 2010)

I don't think you'll have any problems unless you ram the snow piled at the end of your pushes with it angled. It will push your front end to one side or another sometimes when pushing in deep snow. Sometimes in deep snow i'll use the blade to help steer by changing angle as I plow around a turn.


----------



## fhafer (Jan 31, 2014)

I've never had a problem doing this...just take it easy on the noise pedal and keep the speed down.


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks Rusty & FHafer... I have accidently stuffed the angled plow into the snow bank a few times but try to avoid that as much as possible. The little Jeep is fairly light and I am usually trying to only run 5 MPH or maybe 10 at the max with the blade down.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Big-Foot;1762854 said:


> I did search a few of the forums including this one and could not find what I was looking for.
> My rig is a 2002 Jeep TJ 4.0 auto, Blizzak Revo, Western Unimount and blade with joystick control.
> 
> I only do my driveway which is a little more than 200' and varying in width from 20' to 50' blacktop.
> ...


I do it all the time; never had an issue. I figure the pressure relief will kick in if it's too much. I have a v plow and will put it into more of a scoop mode as I approach the pile because it stacks better that way.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

You're fine....


----------



## Big-Foot (Jun 2, 2013)

Thanks fellas.. Looks like I may have been concerned about nothing..


----------

